# Trump Declares CNN, NYT, CBS, ABC And NBC Are "The Enemy of The American People"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*Trump Declares CNN, NYT, CBS, ABC And NBC Are "The Enemy of The American People"*

Full frontal truth. I do love it. Trump is giving the media what they deserve. Think how the left coined the term and tried to make "fake news" a large reason for HRC losing the election only now for the lefty media to come to mind when ever the term is used. Go get them Mr. President!

Trump Declares CNN, NYT, CBS, ABC And NBC Are "The Enemy of The American People" | Zero Hedge

Trump Declares CNN, NYT, CBS, ABC And NBC Are "The Enemy of The American People" | Zero Hedge


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2017/02/17/trump-calls-the-media-the-enemy-of-the-american-people/?utm_term=.792f55a8725e

Trump calls media 'enemy of the American people' | Inquirer News


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

He is right and everyone here knows it, save the left wing troll bastards.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn straight the mainstream media is the enemy of freedom, liberty and patriots of the USA!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Gets my vote.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump is correct of course as evident by this......


> The Washington Post Actually Takes Russian Government Money (Unlike the Websites It Helped Slander)


I watched this interview that Carlson did with the Wemple turd.

https://libertyblitzkrieg.com/2017/02/17/the-washington-post-actually-takes-russian-government-money-unlike-the-websites-it-helped-slander/


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think our government/ society is close to collapse.


----------



## BellaCassels (Feb 16, 2017)

Love it! GO Trump Go!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Write this down;

We are two generations from a total reset. This, I shit you not.

Your friend,

Slippy



RJAMES said:


> I think our government/ society is close to collapse.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am waiting to see what happens this summer, soros inspired mayhem???


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am waiting to see what happens this summer, soros inspired mayhem???


I think you can plan on seeing that when Congress goes on session break here real soon.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Since the media has been deregulated for the most part and has been for a long time we have to look at this as it is. Every broadcast owner wants to make money and to do so they they decide the type of programming they will produce. CNN and all the other Liberals "News" outlets owners have decided they are going to completely ignore more than 50% of the US population and cater to the anti-Trump Liberals and produce "News" that incites those types of people. Which is fine if that is what they want to do but that also makes them no longer fair, unbiased News. What it does make them is entertainment just like wrestling or The Kardashians or NCIS. So the moniker of "Fake News" is fitting and Trump is correct.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any organization, group of people or individual person that promotes communism/socialism is an enemy of the people. Such behavior accurately describes the lame stream media.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I caught the last half of Trump's impromptu news conference where he had it out with the reporters, again. It was bizarre! He outright insulted and called the press liars. Trump's best line I thought was, "I have inherited a mess." LOL. KellyAnne Conway was standing off to the side laughing out loud. I loved it!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I found his comments about how it would be great to sink a ship, Saying everyone would like him to sink a ship in international waters- very disturbing. Why would you potentially start a war by sinking a ship in international and ever think it is great. 

The continued insistence in false facts ; how big a crowd was or how many electoral votes, him saying his win was the largest when it was not- is also disturbing. Not a simple mistake but repeatedly saying it being corrected and then day after day doing it again. is very concerning. 

I am not at all sure how much is show and how much is he insane / unstable. 

I was really hoping to not have any new wars and perhaps end some of our ongoing wars. Perpetual war seems to be the new normal.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

-sees the hook, KNOWS ITS A TRAP, but goes ahead anyway- @RJAMES, dude, were you that kid at parties who tried to impress ppl by randomly bringing up animal mating habits? Or your singing belly button? You know, that obnoxious little kid who knows deep down they are just a wink and a smile above retarded, but doubles down anyway?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> I found his comments about how it would be great to sink a ship, Saying everyone would like him to sink a ship in international waters- very disturbing. Why would you potentially start a war by sinking a ship in international and ever think it is great...


When he said how great it would be to sink the Russian ship off our Atlantic coast, he was clearly mocking the Russian-hating reporters. He immediately followed that statement with one saying how it would NOT be great to sink the ship. You either don't understand too well, or you are intentionally being dishonest about Trump's remarks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Russian spy ships off our coast is nothing new.

Back in the 60's and 70's there were dozens of Russian "fishing trawlers" off both coasts.

Just based on the antenna arrays mounted in every space available, the were really electronic intel gatherers, not fishes.

There was nothing secret about it and we do the same thing.

It is not the surface ships we would need to worry about, but the boomers that are sitting out there below the surface.

We have been escorting Russian TU-95 bombers along the coast since the early 60's on their way to Cuba.

They were doing the same thing, intel gathering.

How do we know or not if there is a LA class attack sub shadowing the ship?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> I found his comments about how it would be great to sink a ship, Saying everyone would like him to sink a ship in international waters- very disturbing. Why would you potentially start a war by sinking a ship in international and ever think it is great.
> 
> The continued insistence in false facts ; how big a crowd was or how many electoral votes, him saying his win was the largest when it was not- is also disturbing. Not a simple mistake but repeatedly saying it being corrected and then day after day doing it again. is very concerning.
> 
> ...


I'd probably pay money to see a list of things you hated about Hussein Obama.


----------

